# Leaking Window



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

I pulled down the blind on the rear offside window of my camper to find the flyscreen coated in water. I have removed the screen / blind unit to show the window behind. Thewall is bone-dry and the leak is definitely coming from the join between the window and the outer skin of the van. The window unit seems to be stuck to the van although there is some movement at the top. I intend resealing the unit myself, but need to know was it sealed at the factory or does the factory just rely on the rubber seal that appears very thin on the back of the window unit.l This will tell me if anybody has been trying to do this before. I also need to know what mastic to use as I would assume it would be a non-setting type rather than a glue-type to allow for expansion contraction. 
Thanks.
Phil.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

bromleyxphil said:


> I pulled down the blind on the rear offside window of my camper to find the flyscreen coated in water. I have removed the screen / blind unit to show the window behind. Thewall is bone-dry and the leak is definitely coming from the join between the window and the outer skin of the van. The window unit seems to be stuck to the van although there is some movement at the top. I intend resealing the unit myself, but need to know was it sealed at the factory or does the factory just rely on the rubber seal that appears very thin on the back of the window unit.l This will tell me if anybody has been trying to do this before. I also need to know what mastic to use as I would assume it would be a non-setting type rather than a glue-type to allow for expansion contraction.
> Thanks.
> Phil.


I can't tell you how to do it but ,I would ring Autotrail Technical Dept. If they are anything like Swift they will be very helpful . Make sure you find out what you use to clean the excess mastic off with .

Tony A.


----------



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

Hi
Just an update I eased the top of the window out and could see the where the seal was missing (naughty Autotrail). Re sealed with IDL sealant then re fitted and cleaned up easily with white spirit. Job done 
Phil


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Phil,

Same happened to me 2 weekends ago.

I will be taking out the window, cleaning off and re-sealing when I get the time, but till then, I hope my temporary repair holds out.

Steve


----------

